# 50 keto diets



## squatster (May 8, 2018)

https://www.popsugar.com/fitness/Healthy-Keto-Recipes-44801047#photo-44801339

The egg one wrapped in bacon sounds great to me


----------



## ketsugo (May 8, 2018)

Omg the guacamole chicken salad I’m making yumm


----------



## lycan Venom (May 8, 2018)

Thanks.. it was time for something new.


----------



## gdaddyg8 (Jun 12, 2018)

What do you guys think of Keto Diets?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WVcardealer (Jun 13, 2018)

Love it make my aches and pains less when on and energy level is though the roof.


----------



## rippedfreak123 (Jun 14, 2018)

on Keto now and carbless isn't so fun


----------



## rippedfreak123 (Jun 14, 2018)

hopefully i pass this 4 day hiatus and feel better. ive always worked off carbs but eager to see the energy boost many speak of


----------



## rippedfreak123 (Jun 14, 2018)

gdaddyg8 said:


> What do you guys think of Keto Diets?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



another interesting diet that has really made publicity lately is the Intermediate Fasting.


----------

